# Cooling/Chiller Charges?



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi there,
I am looking to move to DXB from AUH next month. Just wanted to know if any of you are living currently in a 2bhk in Executive Towers, Business Bay. 
Just would like to know what your monthly DEWA and EmCool(chiller) bills are like.
Giving a range would be helpful in me deciding what the annual costs of staying in executive towers.


----------

